# Age to wear jeans



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

My sister had a baby boy last Thursday and has said that if I buy him clothes to get 3-6 months as she has enough newborn and 0-3.  I've seen a really cute outfit that I'd like to get him but the bottoms are jeans and although they have an adjustable waistband I'm not sure whether they'd be ok.  I read somewhere that tight waistbands shouldn't be worn until at least 6 months as they can harm somewhere due to the part of the body not being developed enough.  I can't remember where I read it so it's possible that the advise was given to someone who had a baby born prematurely.  My Nephew was actually 1 day overdue and weighed 8lb 4oz.


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Cate,

I am sure it is ok for your nephew to wear jeans  

I am due a little boy in november and a majority of outfits i have bought him have very cute jeans!! They usually have elastic waistbands and babies wear vests underneath!!

Enjoy buying, i have!!

Luv V xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks.  1 of the outfits has jeans which IMO are too tight for even a baby of 3-6 months due to only being elasticated at the sides but the other has jeans with elasticated waist all round.


----------

